# Algae in new tank - some advice needed please



## killi69 (5 Jun 2012)

I have some algae appear in my new tank and would like some help please as to whether I need to intervene or whether this is this something that appears in new tanks and will sort itself out.

Tank specifications - 5ft x 2ft x 2ft - approx 440 litres of water after taking gravel etc into account

Water and wood have been in tank for about five weeks with filters running (and lights switched off).
Plants have been in tank for two weeks with lights on for 6 hours a day -T5 x 2 with reflectors.





CO2 - Pressurised with in-line Up diffuser




Filtration - Aqua Pro4 and Eheim Pro (1200 l/hr and 1140 l/hr max capacity specification)
Fertilisation routine - EI with weekly 50% water change

Substrate - cat litter

For the last week or so, algae has appeared mainly on some parts of the wood.
Can't work out what type of algae it is.;




Also some diatoms, I think;




Will remove manually.  Would be really useful to know whether I need to adjust anything.

Also, just read some references on this forum about bi weekly water changes for newly set up tanks.  Is this something that might still help me at this stage - not sure for how long the twice weekly water changes should go on for?

Thanks for your help.  Regards,

Andre


----------



## Iain Sutherland (5 Jun 2012)

You need to adjust something or the algae will always reappear mate.  I dont know what algae this is though, my guess would be Cladophora algae.  Looking at the wood i would suggest using a toothbrush to remove as much as possible, everyday if you can.  Dont let it build up for a big clean as this will prolong the issue.
Some good info here mate
http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.co.uk/

Cant really tell on the bolbitus but my experience with both times ive grow it is that it is prone to BBA and hair algae if in direct light, increasing co2, circulation in particular and liquid carbon dosing will all help.  If its just diatoms these will go over time but try to keep the bolbitus clean at all times.... i find it quite a fussy plant.


----------



## killi69 (5 Jun 2012)

Thanks Iain.  I have removed the algae, it came off real easy. Did not stick to wood like other hair-type algae I have had before in other tanks.  Also, it was more brown in colour than green out of the water.  I adjusted the flow from one of the filter outlets, hopefully this will make a difference.

What do people think I should be doing about water changes - weekly or bi-weekly??

Thanks again for your help.

Regards,

Andre


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (5 Jun 2012)

Thanks for posting the link Iain. It says on that site that lack of oxygen can be part of the problem so is it worth adding an airstone?  I thought that would drive off CO2 making things worse?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (5 Jun 2012)

I would do twice weekly for as long as you are fighting algae, it will always reduce the number of algae spores in the water and better your odds.   



			
				Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting the link Iain. It says on that site that lack of oxygen can be part of the problem so is it worth adding an airstone?  I thought that would drive off CO2 making things worse?



I believe so, airstones dont tend to be used as they break the water surface which off gases co2 quite quickly, you should be able to get the co2/o2 balance with just filters. I couldnt tell you about o2's relationship with algae? . 
 Youll need clive, darrel etc for something like that. I have found that surface rippling pleases all.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (6 Jun 2012)

Oh ok, thanks for that.


----------



## killi69 (6 Jun 2012)

> by easerthegeezer » Tue Jun 05, 2012 10:26 pm
> 
> I would do twice weekly for as long as you are fighting algae, it will always reduce the number of algae spores in the water and better your odds.



Thanks Iain, just completed extra WC.  

Another question please anyone; is there a need to adjust the doses for EI if I am doing bi-weekly water changes?

Thanks in advance for your answers. 

Andre


----------



## killi69 (8 Jun 2012)

> Another question please anyone; is there a need to adjust the doses for EI if I am doing bi-weekly water changes?



Answer provided on this thread, with thanks to ceg and Iain;
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=21875&p=223965#p223965


----------

